# adding a new sub forum



## nukeboy95 (May 6, 2013)

i would like a sub forum call "play with me" or something similar on all the systems forums

i think that would help keep clutter down and influence people to play with other members


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2013)

Too many porn references with "play with me"
And probably not worth a sub forum.

Also tbh, if gbatemp is too lazy to rename a sub forum spelt wrong, they defiantly wont make another one


----------



## Depravo (May 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Too many porn references with "play with me"
> And probably not worth a sub forum.
> 
> Also tbh, if gbatemp is too lazy to rename a sub forum spelt wrong, they _defiantly_ wont make another one


Correct, we're not creating a new forum just to defy you.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 6, 2013)

we should have a new sub forum where people that are good tempers and have an issue, so people can direct there knowledge to the smart people

too many noobs and smart issues mixed up and you end up breaking things down to the bare bones but there still too idiotic to see

think we need new statuses so people can see that the person knows what there talking about

e.g. Dinoh knows loads about Xbox modding, mschumacher69 knows his PS3 stuff etc

just think it helps people realize who's helping them as its frustrating when a member will be like "i will wait for about 5 other people to confirm" and spam the same question until they realize the original answer was right


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Too many porn references with "play with me"
> And probably not worth a sub forum.
> 
> Also tbh, if gbatemp is too lazy to rename a sub forum spelt wrong, they defiantly wont make another one


 
You mean the one that's missing a few characters at the end due to character length limitation? I'd prefer it to just miss the last characters than renaming it all together just to make it fit. Less confusing that way.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2013)

Issac said:


> You mean the one that's missing a few characters at the end due to character length limitation? I'd prefer it to just miss the last characters than renaming it all together just to make it fit. Less confusing that way.


There's too many words in the name anyhow.
But I was only trying to offer a quick solution to something.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 7, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Correct, we're not creating a new forum just to defy you.


when i say "play with me" i mean play games with me


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2013)

There's wifi subforums for some consoles already, do you mean more of that?


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> There's wifi subforums for some consoles already, do you mean more of that?


some what ya


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Also tbh, if gbatemp is too lazy to rename a sub forum spelt wrong, they defiantly wont make another one



Do as I say not as I do?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 7, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> we should have a new sub forum where people that are good tempers and have an issue, so people can direct there knowledge to the smart people
> 
> too many noobs and smart issues mixed up and you end up breaking things down to the bare bones but there still too idiotic to see
> 
> ...


we had ask gbatemp


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2013)

Awww have I caused a stir in the staff section with my open criticism of the complete dismissal of something only I care about?


FAST6191 said:


> Do as I say not as I do?


That honestly depends on the situation.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Awww have I caused a stir in the staff section with my open criticism of the complete dismissal of something only I care about?


 
Nope.



Black-Ice said:


> Also tbh, if gbatemp is too lazy to rename a sub forum spelt wrong, they defiantly wont make another one


 
Oh the hilarious irony.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Nope.


says the 3rd staff member to comment on it.



p1ngpong said:


> Oh the hilarious irony.


where?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> says the 3rd staff member to comment on it.


 
And for the third time in a row Black-Ice stood his ground defiant to the staff!


----------



## Rizsparky (May 8, 2013)

The WiFi section is adequate, if you want to arrange a session make a blog post or something.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> And for the third time in a row Black-Ice stood his ground defiant to the staff!


Free country bro. I'm not actually doing anything wrong, just making a remark on how I saw something. 
Unless you want to create another rule dedicated to me, which i'll be honoured to sponsor.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Free country bro. I'm not actually doing anything wrong, just making a remark on how I saw something.
> Unless you want to create another rule dedicated to me, which i'll be honoured to sponsor.


 
Its cute that you don't get it. 

Cute and at the same time pitifully sad.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Its cute that you don't get it.
> 
> Cute and at the same time pitifully sad.


Sorry but i dont do all this cryptic stuff.
Tell me or dont tell me.

You might as well ask me what you have in your pocket, I dont know. Not too bothered either


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2013)

I think one of the main points is that a typo is low on the priority list.  I'm not very familiar with XenForo's administrative side, but I don't think "static" info like forum names and junk would be in an easy-to-access panel like daily-use mod tools would be.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 6, 2013)

i would like a sub forum call "play with me" or something similar on all the systems forums

i think that would help keep clutter down and influence people to play with other members


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I think one of the main points is that a typo is low on the priority list. I'm not very familiar with XenForo's administrative side, but I don't think "static" info like forum names and junk would be in an easy-to-access panel like daily-use mod tools would be.


Understood, Its not a big deal, never was. I just never actually got an answer saying it wasnt easy to do
Thanks Rydian


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2013)

I am afraid I will spoil the fun lads



Black-Ice said:


> Little things like this drive me crazy.





Black-Ice said:


> We call ourselves an English speaking forum. But we can't be bothered to spell "translations" right?



http://gbatemp.net/search/member?user_id=286420

Also "free country". This is GBAtemp and though we are a recognised country by 4 of the 5 major world powers (*shakes fist at Antarctica*) it is anything but a free country: all power resides in Tempy but he delegated to the admins (presently Costello and Shaun) and the rest.... well


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am afraid I will spoil the fun lads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How I speak/type informally and the official name of a sub-forum are completely unrelated.
And if that's your joke, you guys have horrible banter and i'd hate to be in your parties.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> How I speak/type informally and the official name of a sub-forum are completely unrelated.
> And if that's your joke, you guys have horrible banter and i'd hate to be in your parties.



Generally it is considered good form to use proper language when a considerable chunk of the people you could be addressing do not have English as a primary language.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Generally it is considered good form to use proper language when a considerable chunk of the people you could be addressing do not have English as a primary language.


I thought as well spoken as you are, you would be able to comprehend the difference between the name of a forum spelt right, and dialect or colloquialism used in informal chat.
And please, the only one here who speaks perfect diction is you. I need a break from English Literature every now and then.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 8, 2013)

How incredibly defiant!


----------



## mameks (May 8, 2013)

_This _is what we need more of; inane epeen contests between members, because we don't have _nearly _enough of them already.

In order to keep the modergarchy from once again dealing me unjust warnings I shall speak my opinion on this matter.
imagine is we all spoke like that, all the time. jesus fuck it would get boring

Seems like an okay idea to me, but it would get super fucking annoying really fast, can you imagine how many new threads there'd be every single day?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2013)

Actually I do often struggle with a lot of modern colloquialisms, slang and similar such concepts in English and doubly so when dealing with other languages. Add that onto something as inherently illogical as the English language and I imagine it is less than fun to pick through, certainly exposure is a useful thing in some instances but there is the option to hold yourself to a higher standard too. As for perfect diction I am not sure I can accuse myself of it but there are a great many around here that make a serious effort towards that end.

If we must though dealing with a basic text limit/text cutoff is fairly common in the computing world and not something most people care so much for or have trouble handling.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 8, 2013)

when did this go off topic?


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> when did this go off topic?


When Black-Ice.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2013)

Depravo said:


> When Black-Ice.


When the staff forum thought they were funny*
I didnt ask any of you to start making poor jokes on my valid statement.


----------



## Devin (May 8, 2013)

This thread is like a playground, and it's about time for everyone to come back inside. 


We have a wifi section for playing games with other Tempers.
We don't have a high enough demand, or need to make a sub forum.
It's not as simple as clicking edit to change the name of the DS Translations forum. And it's not *really* bothering anyone.
I'm adopting the "You are so defiant" phrase.
End of list.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 8, 2013)

Devin said:


> End of list.


 
best part of the list


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 8, 2013)

I really like how Black-Ice critiques everyone else's spelling but can't spell worth a damn himself.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I really like how Black-Ice critiques everyone else's spelling but can't spell worth a damn himself.


 
Defiance takes many forms.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I really like how Black-Ice critiques everyone else's spelling but can't spell worth a damn himself.


If you actually read the thread, you'd realize i only referenced a sub forum with a letter cut off the end. I'm not critiquing anyones spelling.
Also


Black-Ice said:


> I thought as well spoken as you are, you would be able to comprehend the difference between the name of a forum spelt right, and dialect or colloquialism used in informal chat.


 
Fuck me internet, 
I honestly dont see why the staff, and now even you people are re-digging this and being foolish with it. Who here has maturity anymore?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> If you actually read the thread, you'd realize i only referenced a sub forum with a letter cut off the end. I'm not critiquing anyones spelling.
> Also
> 
> 
> ...


 
Shut up you doo doo head


----------



## Aeter (May 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Fuck me internet,
> I honestly dont see why the staff, and now even you people are re-digging this and being foolish with it. Who here has maturity anymore?


I'm not sure about mature people wanting to be anime demon cats.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2013)

Aeter said:


> I'm not sure about mature people wanting to be anime demon cats.


See I just dont understand what that has to do with anything.
How in any context does my usage of a demon cat from an anime connote immaturity?
Come on gbatemp.


----------



## Issac (May 9, 2013)

I think this has gone far enough. It's starting to become bullying. 
Black-Ice made a comment about something else, some people actually answered to that (me included). End of story. No need to call names, critique spelling, point out people's maturity depending on some avatar. For fuck sake, I've got a pink eye as an avatar.

Just... stop picking on Black-Ice. And Black-Ice, just drop the subject.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 6, 2013)

i would like a sub forum call "play with me" or something similar on all the systems forums

i think that would help keep clutter down and influence people to play with other members


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 9, 2013)

Gurls, calm ur tits.


----------



## Aeter (May 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> See I just dont understand what that has to do with anything.
> How in any context does my usage of a demon cat from an anime connote immaturity?
> Come on gbatemp.


Aren't I allowed to doubt the maturity of people wanting to be GBAtemp's Official Demon Cat?
It's just me doubting it, not the whole world.
And besides why be bothered by my remark and that of others, when you can just ignore them and move on, since that generally is the quickest way to make these kinds of embarrassing ordeals go away.
But I guess you'll learn that in time when maturity finally finds you.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2013)

Aeter said:


> Aren't I allowed to doubt the maturity of people wanting to be GBAtemp's Official Demon Cat?
> It's just me doubting it, not the whole world.
> And besides why be bothered by my remark and that of others, when you can just ignore them and move on, since that generally is the quickest way to make these kinds of embarrassing ordeals go away.
> But I guess you'll learn that in time when maturity finally finds you.


I guess that gives me clearance to assume you to be an ignorant guy I dont care about trying to fit in with the cool crowd by joining in something that doesn't concern him?
Maturity found me ages ago, but how long until respect finds you?


----------



## Aeter (May 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I guess that gives me clearance to assume you to be an ignorant guy I dont care about trying to fit in with the cool crowd by joining in something that doesn't concern him?
> Maturity found me ages ago, but how long until respect finds you?


You may assume all you like.


----------



## Rydian (May 9, 2013)

Protip: If people are mad at you for the stuff you're posting, posting MORE is not the solution.  Posting LESS is so that you annoy them less.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 9, 2013)

This is defiantly the most entertaining thread in this section.


----------



## mameks (May 9, 2013)

I feel kinda sorry for the OP, for the most part his question/suggestion has been entirely ignored and overshadowed by Ice dicking on people, and people dicking on Ice.


----------



## raulpica (May 9, 2013)

Well, enough of this s**t. This thread has gone far enough.

*locks*


----------

